# Applescript Transmission/Tunnelblick



## gsaw (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais créer un script qui lancerait automatiquement Tunnelblick lorsque Transmission est lancé, et, si possible, qui arrêterait Transmission en cas de déconnexion de Tunnelblick. Quelqu'un serait-il assez gentil pour m'aider ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## gsaw (8 Août 2012)

Je me réponds à moi-même  car j'ai trouvé un script à cette adresse : https://freedom-ip.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1722 , et je l'ai modifié comme ceci : 


```
--vérifie que Transmission tourne puis lance Tunnelblick
if AppRun("Transmission") then
	tell application "Tunnelblick" to activate
end if
--verifie l'état de connexion vpn et lance ou ferme Transmission en fonction du statut
on idle
	if VpnConnected() = false then
		if AppRun("Transmission") then
			tell application "Transmission" to quit
		end if
	else
		if not AppRun("Transmission") then
			tell application "Transmission" to activate
		end if
		return 5
	end if
end idle

--subroutines

--verifie si une appli tourne
on AppRun(AppName)
	tell application "System Events" to set AppNameRun to exists (processes where name is AppName)
	return AppNameRun
end AppRun

--verifie si il y a une configuration VPN connectée
on VpnConnected()
	tell application "Tunnelblick" to set VpnStatut to (get state of configurations)
	if VpnStatut contains "CONNECTED" then return true
	return false
end VpnConnected
```

Tout fonctionne bien, mais lorsque je lance le script, il lance Tunnelblick alors qu'il ne devrait le faire que si Transmission est déjà lancé ou qu'on le lance...
Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer là-dessus ??

Merci d'avance !


----------



## gsaw (8 Août 2012)

Bon, eh bien après maintes recherches, j'ai trouvé ça : 
http://vidax.net/blog/2012/02/vpn-protected-use-of-transmissionbt-applescript/

Si ça en intéresse certains, ce script fonctionne PARFAITEMENT !


----------



## The Real Deal (25 Décembre 2012)

Salut,
Pour le script de vidax, ligne 9, entre les guillemets : faut il renseigner une nouvelle fois le nom de sa connection ?


----------



## sebgrand (18 Août 2014)

Bonjour à Vous !
Tout d'abord désolé de déterrer un vieux post qui reposait en paix depuis près de 2 ans ! Mais je suis à la recherche dexactement le même script ! 

Le problème c'est que le lien vers le site de vidax.net, n'est lui aussi plus de ce monde !

Es ce que @gsaw ou une autre personne aurai encore ce script, ou sinon une idée à quoi il ressemblait  !

Je n'ai aucune connaissance particulière en script, j'ai moi aussi  essayer de modifier le script du site https://freedom-ip.com, mais sans  résultat !

Merci D'avance


----------

